# GHG/Avery



## Colt (Oct 25, 2007)

What's your opinion of avery prodeucts and GHG decoys? I've been hearing bad things. I trust your guy's opinions.


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

In a nut shell, they are lower cost than other brands! With goose decoys for the field, best motion system, personally I like the paint coloring of them as well over others. Durability wise, Big foots still make the toughest decoy but they do cost more.

In duck decoys, for water, I have been running the Life Size bagged in an ordinary bag. Paint has held up well with the miles of abuse they take bouncing in the truck bed. Colors on mallards is good, but some of the other paint schemes are horrid.

Full body decoys and shells for the field they are the only ones I use. I hunt with guys that have others, but none of them work as well in regards to motion,color and cost.

Now the FFD, I have a couple dozen in bags, have stood up well, have not been around many other FFD other than some of the very high end which also are always bagged for transport. Nice thing about any FFD is no glare.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Don't buy anything that has the plastic bases (geese). They will break.

I think most of their stuff has improved since that and like Ron said, they're cheap.


----------



## bluebill25 (Mar 29, 2006)

Best all around decoys hands down. That is as far as price, look, and durability.


----------



## gundogguru (Oct 7, 2003)

I'm on my 8 year with my avery decoys and other than normal wear they have held up great.


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

Have had nothing but bad luck with their Customer Service. Because of that I'm done with them and am phasing their stuff out of my field spread...

That being said, the the decoys themselves (other than the cheapo Best Buy line) are OK for the money.

As always you get what you pay for. In regard to water duck decoys, I prefer G&H or Herters Burlap Supremes over anything else available. In regard to goose field decoys, for shells I go with G&H and for FBs, I'm replacing what Averys I have with Dakotas...


----------



## LockedWings (Jul 19, 2009)

As with anything else, you get what you pay for. That being said, I think the GHG decoys, both field and water, are probably the best value out there.

For instance, I could spend $3-400 on a dozen quality custom gunning decoys that will take a swat out of the layout boat and not be phased. That same swat on a $100 dozen GHG's and it's time to get the silicone out for some repairs.

For me, I like the color, the positions, and the durability is acceptable. Like I said, if money were not an option, I'd be dropping some dough on some of the high end custom blocks, but it is a factor so for now I'll stick with a decoy that will give me a good looking and fairly durable product at an affordable price. Think of them as the 870 express of the decoy world.

I'd expect you to get some colorful responses out of this. There are some bonified Avery haters out there. Like NDTerminator said, their customer service is terrible, so expect that up front and you'll be fine. Good luck in your purchase.


----------



## Slimpickins (Jun 9, 2009)

Junk, not durable at all. Replaced everything with Bigfoots a few years back.


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

gundogguru said:


> I'm on my 8 year with my avery decoys and other than normal wear they have held up great.


Wasn't '03 the first year they were out???

Good decoys...they'll kill ducks if you know how to hunt.


----------



## Hoppsa (Mar 26, 2009)

For my money Big Foots are the only way to go. I don't think that there is any question that they are the toughest decoy out there. Also customer service is second to none. They will stand by the products you won't have to produce receipts or pictures.


----------



## Blue Plate (Jul 31, 2006)

Matt Jones said:


> gundogguru said:
> 
> 
> > I'm on my 8 year with my avery decoys and other than normal wear they have held up great.


Wasn't '03 the first year they were out???



> Around that time. I'm not sure how anyone could have hunted GHG's for 8 years.
> 
> Their floaters are terrible I think. They are very heavy, ride the water poorly, have paint problems, keep problems, problems keep water out. I've hunted with my G&H mallards for 20 years with out a problem, best decoy out there.
> 
> Their fullbody goose decoys and shells are decent. I think those pro grades actually hold up fairly well. I have some FFD's both shells and honkers and they are a decent decoy.


----------



## Mrmallard (Aug 9, 2008)

We have made the move from bigfoots to ffd lessers 2 years ago with some full size ffds as well. Bigfoots were more durable, but the ffds hold up very good as well you just cant throw em around as much. So if you have the time to bag them, thats the way i would go. JMO


----------



## Hoppsa (Mar 26, 2009)

Heard from Fred Zink two weekends ago that Avery was going to be recarving all their honker decoys. Don't know if it's true or not. But I guess all the kool aid drinkers will have to re buy all their decoys.


----------



## gundogguru (Oct 7, 2003)

Yep your right it was 03 so that makes 6 years now and still lookin pretty damn good. A buddy of mine is a pro staffer and we hunt with every thing they make and pretty much happy with all there stuff..


----------



## honker85 (Mar 12, 2008)

bluebill25 said:


> Best all around decoys hands down. That is as far as price, look, and durability.


agreed, just bought 1.5 dozen ffds, couldnt be more happy!!


----------



## iaduckkiller (Sep 2, 2007)

I kinda have to disagree with the negative comment about Customer service. I had one of my removable keels for my Oversize Mallards crack along the seam. I have been know to throw my dekes back towards the boat and a couple times have hit the side of the boat and well, it cracked the weight and sand started leaking out. I called Avery and they not only sent me a replacement keel, but two more extras and all I had to pay was for shipping. Heck of a deal if you ask me. The paint on my duck dekes are holding up very good and I just purchased 3 dozen full body field mallards. Can't wait to try them out!


----------

